# Monitor bleibt schwarz



## xCondoRx (1. Juli 2006)

Hi..
Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem SUSE 9.2..
Beim hochfahren ist noch alles normal, sobald aber das Anmeldefenster kommen sollte, ist der Monitor plötzlich schwarz. Wenn ich meinen TFT anschließe geht es wunderbar, nur der CRT macht Probleme. Bei der Installation von Linux war noch alles normal. Erst wenn das System hochgefahren ist, wird der Monitor schwarz. Hat jemand einen Lösungsvorschlag?


----------



## ishino (2. Juli 2006)

Keinen Loesungsvorschlag, aber einen Ansatz zur Fehlersuche: Schau mal in die Logs vom X-Server, alles was mit [WW] oder [EE] anfaengt is ein potentieller Grund fuer das Problem. Ich vermute mal ein Problem mit der Ausloesung/Bildwiederholfrequenz oder was in der Art.


----------

